# My "Pemi".. so old so fast.. it's going to hurt when he goes



## truckinguy (Aug 19, 2017)

Heres my Pemi.. my 4th Golden thru the years.. He has been the best yet.. It is going to hurt so much I'm afraid to face it when he goes.. you just can't go to the store and get another one.. good Goldens seem hard to find.. so many back yard breeders with bloodlines thinned down and not bred for temperment etc. Pemi's parents,grandparents,great etc. won many awards. 

first one died 9 yrs ..second one 10 yrs 3 rd 11 yrs.. Pemi is still doing good.. thou age is obivious..loss of some hearing.. slow to get up.. but he loves his hikes.. and walks.. when we get the packs out he goes off the wall. He can do 3 miles easy up a Mountain with 1300 ft gain.. Me being 69 yrs old and not in great shape I go slow..so he's not pushed and often waits for me..


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome. Pemi is a beautiful boy  . Sounds like he’s still enjoying life. I would try not to dwell on the future but to enjoy each and every day. No one knows what tomorrow will bring, today is a gift


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pemi is a beautiful boy, the Seniors are so very special. 
Wishing you both many happy days to come.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What an absolute sweetheart he is. Treasure each day, and spoil him rotten, they give us so much in return.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pemi looks like a great guy. I know from walking with my last Golden Skye, the hikes we had together in the woods are one of my fondest memories. I'm sure your Pemi loves the walks too....it is really where they are in their in the natural element, all the smells and stimuli they get from the woods. Treasure the hikes and enjoy every second with your wonderful Golden Pemi.

dlm ny country


----------

